# What A Joke !!!! Pelosi Wants Impeachment..But There's NO CRIME !



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

*Absolute Insanity......!*

*



*
*The Democrats have walked into the BIGGEST Trap Yet !!!!*


*Any of you asinine Democrat Posters who would like to*
*explain " The Crime " or whatever you want to term it....*

*Please Do....*

*This is beyond Banana Republic shit....absolutely beyond it..!*

*I DO HOPE THIS BACKFIRES SO BAD IT *
*EVEN MAKES THE MEXICAN CARTEL CRINGE !*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 24, 2019)

Hey dumdumdumdum, the crime is to “solicit aid for his campaign from a foreign government”.

Careful now, Sweetheart.  Think of those quotation marks as razor hooks thinly laying beneath worm guts.

Tasty.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hey dumdumdumdum, the crime is to “solicit aid for his campaign from a foreign government”.
> 
> Careful now, Sweetheart.  Think of those quotation marks as razor hooks thinly laying beneath worm guts.
> 
> Tasty.


*Hey DumDumDumDumDum......You just made my case....*
*You're ALL phucked.....*
*Live by the sword.......*
*Die by the sword.......*

*I'll say a " Little " prayer for you.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

*And Spola...borrow your " Own " sword and shave that beard off before*
*you delete the above (5n) account you created.....it would do you justice...*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey DumDumDumDumDum......You just made my case....*
> *You're ALL phucked.....*
> *Live by the sword.......*
> *Die by the sword.......*
> ...


So you have abandoned the central question posed by the thread?  You have the attention span of flyspeck.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 290126, member: 2987"

So you have abandoned the central question posed by the thread?  
*Not hardly...I started it.*

You have the attention span of flyspeck.
*With you that's true.....no more is needed.*

/QUOTE

*Au contraire my little worm shit.....*
*Your party is in complete disrepair....*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 25, 2019)

You asked anyone what the crime was, Idiot.

I wrote the crime was to solicit aid for his campaign from a foreign government. 

Your pea brain meandered off to poo and pee derivations.  Seems likely your going to go through some things now.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You asked anyone what the crime was, Idiot.
> 
> I wrote the crime was to solicit aid for his campaign
> from a foreign government.
> ...


*You seem a little perturbed....did Adam call finally and *
*proceed to " fill " you in, or was it a collect call from a*
*




*
*with " Buck " on the other end that got your Goose...*


*Signed :*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 26, 2019)

Well I have now locked down all records of my posting history, knucklehead.  So there.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Well I have now locked down all records of my
> posting history, knucklehead.
> 
> So there.


*That's great !*

*The first year of your misogynistic posts is quite telling....*
*" I " have the deleted years .....*

*Enjoy..!*


----------



## Poconos (Oct 3, 2019)

just meet each other in person and end it


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You asked anyone what the crime was, Idiot.
> 
> I wrote the crime was to solicit aid for his campaign from a foreign government.
> 
> Your pea brain meandered off to poo and pee derivations.  Seems likely your going to go through some things now.


Poor nono lost the plot of his own thread.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hey dumdumdumdum, the crime is to “solicit aid for his campaign from a foreign government”.
> 
> Careful now, Sweetheart.  Think of those quotation marks as razor hooks thinly laying beneath worm guts.
> 
> Tasty.


Dreams that will turn to schitt.
I'm trying to help you.
Its what i do.


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hey dumdumdumdum, the crime is to “solicit aid for his campaign from a foreign government”.
> 
> Careful now, Sweetheart.  Think of those quotation marks as razor hooks thinly laying beneath worm guts.
> 
> Tasty.


It’s actually a habit.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 3, 2019)

Would it be quid pro quo should text messages from the State Dept show up that conditioned aid to Ukraine on Ukraine finding dirt on Biden?


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Would it be quid pro quo should text messages from the State Dept show up that conditioned aid to Ukraine on Ukraine finding dirt on Biden?


They were perfect text messages.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> They were perfect text messages.


They most probably were.
The President is quite the texter.
You dont need to lay awake all night anymore frett'n about it.
Grill up a couple babies for dinner and save the planet instead.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They most probably were.
> The President is quite the texter.
> You dont need to lay awake all night anymore frett'n about it.
> Grill up a couple babies for dinner and save the planet instead.


He didn't write that.  It was written by a person in t's administration who was sincerely concerned about t committing criminal acts in office.

How does it feel to realize that you have been played for a sucker?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> How does it feel to realize that you have been played for a sucker?


I know that at times, I do have a certain quality that most people lack. Skeptical of so called experts, my inclination is to challenge authority, and test the veracity of political and scientific trends.
In this case however, I understand and appreciate your overwhelming expertise and experience and yield the floor to you.
Please continue...


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know that at times, I do have a certain quality that most people lack. Skeptical of so called experts, my inclination is to challenge authority, and test the veracity of political and scientific trends.
> In this case however, I understand and appreciate your overwhelming expertise and experience and yield the floor to you.
> Please continue...


I see you are having trouble accepting the truth that others have known for a long time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> I see you are having trouble accepting the truth that others have known for a long time.


Yeah well, "others" look 85 when they're not yet 70 and drone like low voltage robots about trains, gas buddy, and conservative communism..
its funny alright.

btw, still waiting for your sucker manifesto, professor.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah well, "others" look 85 when they're not yet 70 and drone like low voltage robots about trains, gas buddy, and conservative communism..
> its funny alright.
> 
> btw, still waiting for your sucker manifesto, professor.


"conservative communism"?


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> "conservative communism"?


Ricky lives in a really weird fantasy. Thinks the Associated Press and NBC are lying commies. Doesn’t have any evidence for any of his beliefs. It’s so awesome.


----------



## Poconos (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dreams that will turn to schitt.
> I'm trying to help you.
> Its what i do.


zappa was a secret commie


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

Poconos said:


> zappa was a secret commie


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Ricky lives in a really weird fantasy. Thinks the Associated Press and NBC are lying commies. Doesn’t have any evidence for any of his beliefs. It’s so awesome.


I agree. Its awesome.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> "conservative communism"?


AKA democratic socialism. AKA pretend non-communism. AKA green deal socialism. AKA progressive socialism.
AKA communism. AKA old timey conservative communism.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> AKA democratic socialism. AKA pretend non-communism. AKA green deal socialism. AKA progressive socialism.
> AKA communism. AKA old timey conservative communism.


So you are just making up your own terms?  Is there some specific post of mine you wish to discuss?


----------



## nononono (Oct 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor nono lost the plot of his own thread.


*Nah.....just busy giving you a " Joy " ride down Main St USA.....*

*Let me know when you want a water break........*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Oct 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Is there some specific post of mine you wish to discuss?


*Every post with a LIE or of you parading *
*those stolen Golf Balls...........*

*That could possibly be #1 - current......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hey dumdumdumdum, the crime is to “solicit aid for his campaign from a foreign government”.
> 
> Careful now, Sweetheart.  Think of those quotation marks as razor hooks thinly laying beneath worm guts.
> 
> Tasty.


Trump says elections rigged.  Democrats scoff.  Trump wins the election, democrats say elections rigged.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You asked anyone what the crime was, Idiot.
> 
> I wrote the crime was to solicit aid for his campaign from a foreign government.
> 
> Your pea brain meandered off to poo and pee derivations.  Seems likely your going to go through some things now.


Show us where he asked the central question of the thread.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2019)

espola said:


> So you are just making up your own terms?  Is there some specific post of mine you wish to discuss?


Not really.
Why dont you commiserate with someone more in line with your political philosophy.
Your hero Bern comes to mind.
He needs you right now.


----------



## nononono (Oct 5, 2019)

*This is how bad the Democrats are......

They aren't sending out subpoena's.....
They are sending out " Strongly worded " threats......
Can anybody say " Hans Blix "......






A lot of TRUTH in the above video's humor.........
*
*The Democrats are a JOKE !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *This is how bad the Democrats are......
> 
> They aren't sending out subpoena's.....
> They are sending out " Strongly worded " threats......
> ...


I ruv Hons Brix.


----------



## nononono (Oct 6, 2019)

*To all the waffling Conservatives and teetering Democrats .......
Educate yourselves on what the Democrats have done to
subvert the Rule of Law by hiring individuals from the Lawfare Group
and placing them within each of their committees to by pass the
Constitution and Laws contained there in.....

What Nancy Pelosi and the Democrats did with HR 1 is a criminal
act and now they have doubled down on the crimes, they rewrote
the initial process of impeachment rules to fit a narrative of
“ Guilty before proven Innocent “. Now they are attempting to
push these very false allegations with absolutely no republican
involvement thru to a very quick House session that will give
the appearance of republican involvement. It’s criminal construct
of the most devious in nature....a shell game that will sweep by
if you DO NOT pay attention !

Every Democrat/Republican involved in this CRIMINAL scheme 
should be arrested and hung for treason....Yes this is coup against a duly
elected President and obvious as HELL to the clear eyed.

WAKE UP AMERICA...!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree. Its awesome.


Hey neighbor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump says elections rigged.  Democrats scoff.  Trump wins the election, democrats say elections rigged.


Every fucking day.


----------



## nononono (Oct 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Every fucking day.


*Don't feed the Liberal Posters.....*
*Ignore their threads and start a new one *
*yourself daily......*
*I am not going to let their crap push down the *
*TRUTH anymore............!*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

*Democrats = Criminals*


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)




----------

